# Contacts : une liste de diffusion depuis un classeur Excel



## arglaz (17 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je crains que la question soit un peu simpliste mais je ne trouve pas la réponse. Comment créer une liste de diffusion dans mail à partir d'un tableau excel?
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (17 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

En effet, l'importation de contacts depuis un classeur Excel est un classique et a déjà été abordé à de nombreuses reprises (voir par exemple ce fil, récent, pour n'en citer qu'un). 

Il faudrait surtout que tu décrives comment tu t'y prends, ce que tu observes, etc.


----------



## arglaz (17 Décembre 2013)

J'ai bien vu ce fil mais je bloque sur la réponse. 
J'utilise mail, contacts, et j'ai un tableau excel dans lequel j'ai nom adresse et email et je veux transformer ce fichier en liste pour une diffusion groupée.


----------



## Aliboron (17 Décembre 2013)

Oui, donc, dans "Contacts", tu vas dans le menu "Fichier" > "Importer..." et ensuite... ?

Maintenant, si tu veux faire un publipostage, le plus simple en partant d'un classeur Excel c'est certainement de le faire à partir de Word (voir par exemple cette page d'Yves Cornil)


----------



## arglaz (17 Décembre 2013)

Ensuite j'importe mon fichier excel que j'ai enregistré sous la forme csv et j'ai un message d'erreur : "Le fichier sélectionné ne semble pas être valide. Il ne sagit pas dun fichier de valeurs séparées par des virgules (csv) ou des tabulations. Choisissez un fichier différent."
Pour ce qui est d'utiliser Word pour faire un publipostage je ne pense pas que cela réponde à mon pb puisque je veux créer une liste de diffusion pour envoyer des mails à ces adresses.


----------



## Aliboron (17 Décembre 2013)

arglaz a dit:


> Ensuite j'importe mon fichier excel que j'ai enregistré sous la forme csv et j'ai un message d'erreur : "Le fichier sélectionné ne semble pas être valide. Il ne sagit pas dun fichier de valeurs séparées par des virgules (csv) ou des tabulations. Choisissez un fichier différent."


Ben, et ton fichier .csv, il utilise des virgules ou des tabulations ? Comme c'est peut-être des point-virgules (standard européen) comme séparateurs au départ, tu ouvres ton fichier avec un éditeur de texte (TextEdit, Word...) et tu remplaces les point-virgules par des virgules ou des tabulations ?



arglaz a dit:


> Pour ce qui est d'utiliser Word pour faire un publipostage je ne pense pas que cela réponde à mon pb puisque je veux créer une liste de diffusion pour envoyer des mails à ces adresses.


Envoyer des mails à des correspondants... c'est ce qu'on appelle (aussi) un publipostage. Tu as regardé le document d'Yves Cornil dont j'ai donné le lien (en particulier le bas de la deuxième page) ?


----------



## arglaz (17 Décembre 2013)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ben, et ton fichier .csv, il utilise des virgules ou des tabulations ? Comme c'est peut-être des point-virgules (standard européen) comme séparateurs au départ, tu ouvres ton fichier avec un éditeur de texte (TextEdit, Word...) et tu remplaces les point-virgules par des virgules ou des tabulations ?
> Ok merci je vais essayer tout cà.
> Envoyer des mails à des correspondants... c'est ce qu'on appelle (aussi) un publipostage. Tu as regardé le document d'Yves Cornil dont j'ai donné le lien (en particulier le bas de la deuxième page) ?


Ok pour la définition du publipostage. Mais quand je vois "étiquettes adresses etc... " je pense qu'on est plus dans le papier..;

Merci encore pour toutes ces précisions. Je reviendrai un peu plus tard pour faire part de mes succès, car je dois quitter maintenant.


----------

